# wie kann ich daraus eine Funktion machen?



## Till (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
bin kompletter Anfänger und habe mir aus dem was Dreamveawer codet und was ich bei selfHTML gefunden habe, folgendes gebastelt um eine Ebene (<div>) zeitversetzt einzublenden. Das ganze steht im Head und funktioniet. Nur hätte ich gerne eine Funktion, die ich beispielsweise mit dem Eventhandler aufrufen kann, erste Variable Zeit, dann die Layeranweisungen. Was ich bisher habe:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function MM_showHideLayers() { //v3.0
  var i,p,v,obj,args=MM_showHideLayers.arguments;
  for (i=0; i<(args.length-2); i+=3) if ((obj=MM_findObj(args[i]))!=null) { v=args[i+2];
    if (obj.style) { obj=obj.style; v=(v=='show')?'visible':(v='hide')?'hidden':v; }
    obj.visibility=v; }
}
window.setTimeout("MM_showHideLayers('Layer1','','show','Layer2','','show')",3500);
//-->
</script>
```
Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir helfen könnte, am besten mit einem Kommentar, damit ich lernen kann wie so was funktioniert.


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Mai 2004)

Was Du da hast ist JavaScript. Es besteht ein riesiger Unterschied, bis auf die Namensähnlichkeit, zwischen Java und JavaScript.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (5. Mai 2004)

Yep, beim nächsten Mal bitte besser gleich ins richtige Unterforum posten.


----------

